# Seat Covers



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Who makes the best seat covers at a decent price? 
looking for some the fit tight to the seats. 
Truck is a 2007 Chevy Silverado crew cab.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Marathon. 

They are bulletproof.


----------



## huntingarcher (Aug 22, 2014)

Marathon,have a set in my 03 Ram 3500 for over 10 years.Still look good and fit tight.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

surf_ox said:


> Marathon.
> 
> They are bulletproof.





huntingarcher said:


> Marathon,have a set in my 03 Ram 3500 for over 10 years.Still look good and fit tight.


^^^^this^^^^

Had them in my old truck for several years and waiting for my new set for the new truck.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*X1000*

X1000 they are legit


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

Ditto on Marathon. Tough stuff and fits 100%.


----------



## refugioco (Nov 13, 2005)

Headwaters are good too.


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

Marathon, hands down. Their an investment but a one time buy. Got them on my 2012 Ram. Love them to death.


----------



## dingbat (Aug 5, 2013)

While I agree marathon makes the best seat covers, I'd like to share my experience.

I purchased a set of marathon super hides for my f350 in February 2011, paid the extra to get the map pocket and rifle pouch. Fast forward to September 2014, my seat covers had a considerable amount of mud and dirt on them so I decided to remove and toss them in the washing machine on gentle cycle. The wash finished, I open the lid and find that the seat covers must have lost a mexican knife fight while washing. Danm near every seam was split or frayed. 

I called marathon customer service and talked to a rep. I admitted to machine washing them, to which she replied "oh, that should not be a problem, email some photos so we can take a look". Cool, I snap several photos showing all the damage and emailed them to her. 

Five days later I get a reply to my email basically saying that I'm out of warranty, no way you only washed them once, and we can sell you individual pieces. 

In hindsight, I should have left them alone. I took them to a competent seamstress and had them stitched back together.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Marathon do it right once


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I have heard great things about Wet Okole. How does Marathon compare to those?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

TexBone said:


> While I agree marathon makes the best seat covers, I'd like to share my experience.
> 
> I purchased a set of marathon super hides for my f350 in February 2011, paid the extra to get the map pocket and rifle pouch. Fast forward to September 2014, my seat covers had a considerable amount of mud and dirt on them so I decided to remove and toss them in the washing machine on gentle cycle. The wash finished, I open the lid and find that the seat covers must have lost a mexican knife fight while washing. Danm near every seam was split or frayed.
> 
> ...


I bought a set of Marathon seat covers about the same time that you did. I washed them earlier this year and had no problems other than the velcro reattaching in all of the wrong places. Looked like a science project gone bad.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Marathon, cost a fortune, takes 6 to 8 weeks to fill order,,, worth every penny and the wait


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

The nice thing about Marathon is that their seat covers are made to order and they will not start production until they have spoken with you on the phone to ensure that every little detail is correct.


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

I like my Headwaters. Full custom and can add pockets and anything you want. Full cordura waterproof and bulletproof (small caliber)


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I've had Hatchie Bottom's on my '08 since it was new. Very pleased. Will get more for my next truck.

http://www.hatchiebottom.com/truck-seat-covers.aspx


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

scwine said:


> I have heard great things about Wet Okole. How does Marathon compare to those?


I have Wet Okoles in my truck and they are great. If you like the seat cover look, get the Marathons. If you want seat covers and still want the seat to look factory, go with the Wet Okoles.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Headwaters in both mine and my wife's truck.


----------

